# I'm getting faster!



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

You and your pony are awesome, though your pony looks like she can be a handful when she wants to be. 

Not many riders your age have enough control to ride gymkhana events, so good job there! 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

great job! very cute.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Great job, what a cute pony.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You did so great!! That looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't know where to begin! The pony has a big shanked big in its mouth and the girl doesn't have soft hands at all. She's just yanking the hors around and pulling. She's also kicking and whipping the thing like no tomorrow. Good grief is this what children are taught nowadays? The faster the better and who cares how you ride. I don't get this at all. It just makes me mad that children are taught that this is accepteble riding when it definantly is not!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Good job!! what a cute pony. your a great rider


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

SugarPlumLove, 

Please note the forum this thread is in. It's in videos, NOT in critique. 

If the OP had posted this thread in critique, your comments might be appropriate but could certainly be posed in a more constructive manner. 

However, the OP was not aking for critique.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

agreed. There is NO reason to be critiquing someone in this section, and you, of all people, should know that. You're no newbie. :3 yes, that's a rather large curb, but if I remember right- you have to have some sort of curb bit on your horse in western events, and it actually looks to me like that might be some sort of mechanical hackamoore- as it's really high up on her face. And how many UNDER EIGHT year olds do you know who don't have slightly heavy hands? Hers actually look pretty good to me!

I think you're going a lovely job, Big Musky! Adorable pony, and you guys were really flying there at the end!


----------



## Big Musky (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments, I'm working on getting better.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey! You did great. I love your pony! How long have you been doing this for? I always wanted to do this(I'm 22) when I found out what it was but to be honest I would be scared! You can be my little inspiration!

Now for SugarPlum that was not right of you as the others have said and it does look to be a mechanical hackamore and if so the shanks will be longer. I use to have one. You should be encouraging Big Musky to keep riding as she will only improve with time. She seems to be really enjoying gaming so please leave her be.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

You two are just so darned cute there aren't any good words for it. Your pony looks like he's got a heart the size of Texas!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

It always amazes me when people come on a thread and do nothing but give people advice that half the time is NOT wanted and do it in a rude manner. Do you not understand no one is going to take advice that is so very rudely thrown at them? How hard is that to comprehend?? Would YOU?! I wouldn't.

Anywho, CUTE pony! Good job...keep up the good work! Don't always worry about going faster...it's the slow work that really matters, speed comes afterwards


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

So adorable! Well done, your pony is very cute and your very good


----------



## Big Musky (Mar 11, 2011)

I first started riding last August, so about 8 months.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Big Musky that was lovely to watch, congrats on doing so well. 

Ignore SugarPlumLove, I am sorry she spoke to you that way.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Your a talented little rider. I <3 your pony and he seems to just go along and listen to you. I know little girls like you who can't even lead a pony without help, let alone gallop them. Trust me, you are very talented and lucky. I wish I had my own pony at under 8 . Don't even have one yet. Oh, sorry back to you LOL. Overall, you are great! Keep posting. I am going to say nothing about SugarPlumLove being wrong or right as that is her opinion and I might agree or I might not but I'll keep it to my self. But, I have something just to have like a little point in their. It is her opinion isn't it? She can say it if she wants it as it is HER opinion. If I say I love paint horses you aren't going to yell at me because that is my opinion but not yours. Think about it ;-)


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

For an under 8 year old who's only been riding 8 months you're amazing, well done!


----------



## Big Musky (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks again everyone, my summer season is at risk of being cancelled due to the horse virus we have in Colorado. I am still working on my riding though


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

You look a million buck for someone under 8 and riding for only 8 months and a gazillion bucks compared to me-I don't even ride


----------

